# Need help



## cruzito12 (Jan 14, 2021)

And I got a check ingine light on the code was p101 and it's said my transmission wasnt responding intake manifold so ect so I replaced the spark plugs the valve cover and the air intake sensor the upstream oxygen sensor and the water valve cover and the light is still on its runs great sometimes and then sometimes it doesn't the check ingine light goes away then it pops back up it's on right now I don't know what to do


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

cruzito12 said:


> And I got a check ingine light on the code was p101 and it's said my transmission wasnt responding intake manifold so ect so I replaced the spark plugs the valve cover and the air intake sensor the upstream oxygen sensor and the water valve cover and the light is still on its runs great sometimes and then sometimes it doesn't the check ingine light goes away then it pops back up it's on right now I don't know what to do


How did you get all that from: P1101: Mass Air Flow Sensor Out of Self-Test Range?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes for this trouble code may include: 

Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor 
Failed MAF sensor 
Intake air leaks MAF sensor electrical harness or wiring problem (open, shorted, frayed, poor connection, etc.) 
Clogged catalytic converter on some models (GMC/Chevrolet mainly) 
Note that other codes may be present if you have a P0101. You may have misfire codes or O2 sensor codes, so it's important to take a "big picture" look at how the systems work together and effect each other when doing a diagnosis.

Read more at: P0101 Trouble Code - Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Range/Performance Problem


----------



## cruzito12 (Jan 14, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Potential causes for this trouble code may include:
> 
> Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor
> Failed MAF sensor
> ...


Thanks I haven't not checked the wiring harness for the maf sensor how do I go about a checkinging it I truly appreciate your info


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevrolet Cruze MAF Sensor Replacement Guide - 2016, 2017, 2018 & 2019 - Picture Illustrated Automotive Maintenance DIY Instructions


How to clean or change the MAF (mass air flow) sensor attached to the engine air filter box for the Ecotec LE2 1.4L turbocharged I4 motor in a second generation 2016, 2017, 2018 and 2019 GM Chevrolet Cruze sedan with photo illustrated DIY steps and the compatible replacement part numbers.



www.paulstravelpictures.com




.

Using the above thread should help you locate it first of all. Then follow the directions for disconnecting it. Using some contact cleaner, spray both halves of the connector clean. This will make sure some errant coolant or whatever is not fouling up the connections. Then carefully dry it completely with compressed air or if nothing else canned air. Look at both connectors and see af any of the pins are bent or deformed in any way. Look at the wiring going in both directions, look for fraying, bite marks, slices etc. Reconnect the connectors. Buy some MAF cleaner - do not use the contact cleaner - and clean the MAF sensor. Put everything back together. Clear the code and drive for a period of time and see if it comes back.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just realized the above link is for a Gen II.

Try these videos:


----------

